# Need help in ID'ing my Bianchi



## r3xnvb (Jan 19, 2012)

So I was picking parts for my other projects at the local kiwanis warehouse when lo and behold I see this celeste frame with some yellow spots. I was told it had a cracked frame but I convinced them that I'd check it and if it was not broken, I'd buy it. Turns out that there were no cracks (deep scratch on the head lug turned out to be superficial.)

She looks exotic but I am not sure if she truly is. Please help ID'ing her.

The B on the down tube lug behind the head tube seems to be embossed and not engraved.
Any info on ID'ing her will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

sorry I can't help, but looks like a great restoration project!


----------



## r3xnvb (Jan 19, 2012)

Rear drops


----------



## r3xnvb (Jan 19, 2012)

Embossed B on down tube lug behind head tube


----------



## r3xnvb (Jan 19, 2012)

Brake bridge


----------



## r3xnvb (Jan 19, 2012)

Panto on seat stay


----------



## r3xnvb (Jan 19, 2012)

I've heard that it may be a Super Leggera, but this does not have a brazed on fd hanger. Really need help in ID'ing this frame, so I could decide what to do next with it. Thinking of bringing it back to it's former glory if its a rare model but will do a neo-retro with 130 spacing if not.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

The serial number "6.N" suggest a 1986 model. I don't think it's a Super Leggera as your frame has Gipiemme dropouts and the SL had Columbus dropouts. I'd say it's a Professional or a Campione Del Mondo. Nice Italian made Italian steel frame!

I suggest you repaint it celeste and put on a 1986 Campagnolo Groupset - Nuovo Record would look sweet!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> The serial number "6.N" suggest a 1986 model. I don't think it's a Super Leggera as your frame has Gipiemme dropouts and the SL had Columbus dropouts. I'd say it's a Professional or a Campione Del Mondo. Nice Italian made Italian steel frame!
> 
> I suggest you repaint it celeste and put on a 1986 Campagnolo Groupset - Nuovo Record would look sweet!


+1 Yes do - and keep us updated on how it goes!

I'm a novice at this kind of thing so learn a lot from following these restoration threads - I suspect you might get some useful input from others here as well who have done this kind of thing before.

Good luck with it! :thumbsup:

BTW: What's the frame size? Just curious.


----------



## r3xnvb (Jan 19, 2012)

LostViking said:


> +1 Yes do - and keep us updated on how it goes!
> 
> I'm a novice at this kind of thing so learn a lot from following these restoration threads - I suspect you might get some useful input from others here as well who have done this kind of thing before.
> 
> ...


The frame is a 57 but I'm just gonna give it to my dad. he'll try and restore it and as for me... i'm on the hunt again.
Will keep you posted with developments as they come.


----------



## kai55 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wrong thread


----------

